# Anyone in the Warwick/ coventry area?



## Natalie123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I just wondered if anyone was in the warwick/coventry area or somewhere nearby and wanted to meet up for a cup of tea or lunch and a chat somewhere?

Would be nice to meet some more people especially as I will miss the Birmingham meet whilst I am at a conference. Maybe a weekend in May?

Natalie xx


----------

